# GIVEAWAY for Inkbrid Waterproof 150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes and Grill Mats



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 19, 2020)

Congratulations!!
GIVEAWAY for *Waterproof* *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-4XP *and *A set of Grill Mat(5 PCS)* has ended.Thanks for friends who entered.The winner is 

 Murray
 
Please contact me to claim your prize.

(We'll take a holiday from 23rd,Jan.till 30th,Jan.for Spring Festival.Please understand that I won't be able to get back to you in time)

*Amazon Flash/Lightning Deal for IBT-4XS Bluetooth BBQ Thermometer.*
The battery can last 40Hrs once fully charged， high and low alarm, 12 different meat preset temp, magnet
*4 probes deal price: $42.48* VS Original price:$49.99
*2 probes deal price: $31.99* VS Original price:$39.99

*Timeline: Jan 23, 2020 6:00 AM PST - Jan 23, 2020 12:00 PM PST*


Pls help us share this awesome deal with your friends,Hope everything goes your way. Hugs! 






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Celebrate the coming Spring Festival! 
Inkbird would like to give one free *Waterproof* *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-4XP with 4 probes *and *A set of Grill Mat(5 PCS)* here. 

*Rules:Comment below What kind of Smoker or Grill do you use? *Will have a chance to win these *$80* prizes. Only works for USA and Canada.
The winner is randomly picked on* Jan 23*. GOOD LUCK!

Please invite your family and friends to participate in the giveaway,maybe you'll the luckiest one.

*ONLY $47.99* can get the ORIGINAL WAS $59.99 decent *Waterproof* bbq thermometer!!Please use the* 20%  AMAZON PAGE COUPON*
USB Rechargeable Battery,Magnetic.The wireless BBQ Thermometer can last about 20 hours once fully charged.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07L3L5N24


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

2 Weber kettles,WSM,Weber Spirit gas grill. Pit Boss #4 Vertical.
That would be nice to win on my Birthday
Thanks again Inkbird


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 19, 2020)

Weber kettle, thanks


----------



## JJS (Jan 19, 2020)

Weber, chargriller, masterbuilt, custom


----------



## goldendogs (Jan 19, 2020)

Weber kettle and a MES 40, thanks for the opportunity to play.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 19, 2020)

A 22" WSM.  26" and 22" Weber kettle.

Thank you for your generosity. 
Chris


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 19, 2020)

A Masterbuilt 30" and a Weber 22" kettle.
Thank you Inkbird


----------



## mike1ranger (Jan 19, 2020)

I use Oklahoma Joe Bronco and weber kettle


----------



## mike243 (Jan 19, 2020)

Weber grills, gas and charcoal- Pitboss Masterbuilt smokers smokey mountain gas smoker , thanks for the chance again


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2020)

MES 30


----------



## JustinCale70 (Jan 19, 2020)

Ugly drum smoker that I built and an old 250 gal oil tank that I built as well. Thanks.


----------



## SKade (Jan 19, 2020)

Chargriller offset, masterbuilt electric. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 19, 2020)

Weber kettle and a Weber Smokey Mountain. Thank you.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 19, 2020)

Rec Tec Rt700 Bull.  Weber Genesis Gasser.


----------



## Scap (Jan 19, 2020)

I have a Pit Boss Pro 1100.
thanks for the contest!


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks again 

 Inkbirdbbq
 for another opportunity.   You're the greatest!

Weber 22.5" Kettle, Broilmaster P3 grill ,  MHP Wnk grill, and Camp Chef Woodwind.
All can really use your help.  Not to mention me as well. . . LOL!

Please count me in,

John 

 BandCollector


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 19, 2020)

Good luck to all!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 19, 2020)

Meadow Creek SQ36 offset, Cabelas Pro 100 electric, Weber kettle. I'm feelin' lucky! RAY


----------



## JCAP (Jan 19, 2020)

I’m in too!

Weber Kettle, PBC, and Akorn Kamado have been my go tos of late.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 19, 2020)

270 Smokers large, Vision Kamado, MES40, Traeger Tailgater, Blackstone griddle and a Holland gasser. Holland hasn’t been lit in over 2 years. Thanks for the chance to win.


----------



## redneck5236 (Jan 19, 2020)

Mes 40 smoker
Thanks inkbird


----------



## Cj7851 (Jan 19, 2020)

Mes 40 and chargriller.


----------



## zrschaef (Jan 19, 2020)

Weber kettle, vintage 1950s PK, and a Brinkmann electric bullet.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm in...Thanks 

 Inkbirdbbq
!

I smoke using my Rec Tec RT340 and do my grillin' on one of two Webers - a Genesis S330 and a Q1000.


----------



## beggar (Jan 19, 2020)

Homemade offset stick burner (the torpedo),  MES 30 and Weber grill. Thanks for a chance.


----------



## checkdude (Jan 19, 2020)

I use masterbuild analog with home made pid and 30 inch digital. Thank you for the chance.


----------



## smokininidaho (Jan 19, 2020)

Old Richard Johnson Kamado and Chargriller Akorn.
Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jan 19, 2020)

I currently use a Cookshack FEC 100, a Rec Tec Bullseye and my offset trailer smoker.
Thanks for the give away.

Johnny Ray


----------



## Mike Pom (Jan 19, 2020)

I use a brinkman charcoal


----------



## isitdoneyet (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks Inkbird.
Smoke Hollow gasser smoker and Huntington grill and old Brinkman charcoal smoker I use occasionally for cold smoking.


----------



## meskc (Jan 19, 2020)

Weber kettle and MES 40.


----------



## Mizzou_Bill (Jan 20, 2020)

Green Mountain pellet grill and Weber gas grill.  This would be great to go along with both.


----------



## normanaj (Jan 20, 2020)

MES30,WSM14.5 and WeberQ1000.


----------



## doug7 (Jan 20, 2020)

Grilling - weber spirit E-310.
smoking - tbd in about a month - either a rec tec 340, grilla grills chimp, or splurging on the new weber smokefire (depending on initial reviews)

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## dr k (Jan 20, 2020)

Chargriller Big Red Kamado Kooker Akorn and a Mes 40. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Jazzy Backyard BBQ (Jan 20, 2020)

Chargriller offset,PBC, _Traeger._


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks Inkbird!
MES30 with Popcorn Can Mod.
Weber Grill


----------



## WisconsinCampChef (Jan 20, 2020)

This is a great giveaway! Thanks inkbird. I smoke on a Yoder YS640


----------



## Steff3 (Jan 20, 2020)

Pit Boss 820SC


----------



## dcrumrine (Jan 20, 2020)

2 - 500 gallon smokers custom built myself and a 150 gallon custom built myself for times I don't need a big smoker.


----------



## JBPilot (Jan 20, 2020)

Masterbuilt Propane Smoker.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 20, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Celebrate the coming Spring Festival!
> Inkbird would like to give one free *Waterproof* *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-4XP with 4 probes *and *A set of Grill Mat(5 PCS)* here.
> 
> *Rules:Comment below What kind of Smoker or Grill do you use? *Will have a chance to win these *$80* prizes. Only works for USA and Canada.
> ...


MES 40 GEN 1.  This would be a nice addition to my Imkbird collection of excellent products.  Thank you.


----------



## udaman (Jan 21, 2020)

UDS  , weber sumit gas grill , open fire pit ( the best)
thx


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 21, 2020)

Cabela's MES40, Smoke Vault 24, Camp Chef griddle, Broil King gasser

Thanks!


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Jan 21, 2020)

Weber Smokey Mountain, 18.5" and a 1996 Weber Master Touch 22" kettle. Thanks for running this.


----------



## cdnwildsmoker (Jan 21, 2020)

Masterbuilt 2 door propane smoker. Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## JohnsonTran (Jan 22, 2020)

Just got a Masterbuilt MES 30 and an AMNTS.


----------



## johnh12 (Jan 22, 2020)

I have several Weber kettles and an XL BGE.
A Shirley Fabrication that been ordered.
I would love to be able to check the temp spreads on the new smoker when it gets here!


----------



## smokin pastor (Jan 22, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Celebrate the coming Spring Festival!
> Inkbird would like to give one free *Waterproof* *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-4XP with 4 probes *and *A set of Grill Mat(5 PCS)* here.
> 
> *Rules:Comment below What kind of Smoker or Grill do you use? *Will have a chance to win these *$80* prizes. Only works for USA and Canada.
> ...


I have dreamed of one of these!! I have a CC Woodwind SG with a sear box! This would complete my smoking/grilling empire!!!!


----------



## slysmoke (Jan 22, 2020)

Smoke Hollow vertical gasser and a Mini Weber Smokey Mountain


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 22, 2020)

MES 40 and Rec Tec Stampede


----------



## ChuxPick (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm interested in the opportunity , thank you.
I have 2 MES40's, a Masterbuilt XXL propane smoker, JennAire grill, and also a  Star-Max gas griddle.


----------



## Murray (Jan 23, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Congratulations!!
> GIVEAWAY for *Waterproof* *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-4XP *and *A set of Grill Mat(5 PCS)* has ended.Thanks for friends who entered.The winner is
> 
> Murray
> ...


Thanks for picking me. This will come in real handy. No more opening the door while I check multiple pieces of meat.


----------



## conradjw (Jan 24, 2020)

Smokin-it #3


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 24, 2020)

Congrats Murray


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 24, 2020)

Murray said:


> Thanks for picking me. This will come in real handy. No more opening the door while I check multiple pieces of meat.


CONGRATULATIONS!  YOU'LL ENJOY THEIR PRODUCTS VERY MUCH.


----------

